# IRQPOLL Like Configuration for WLAN Card



## igorbispo (Feb 6, 2019)

Two years ago i bought a WLAN card model Bcm94352z with the BCM4352 Broadcom chipset to use it on macOS (Hackintosh).

It turns out that the card worked properly on macOS but didnt work on Ubuntu nor on any Linux distro. 
2 years later i managed to get it work on Linux by adding the "irqpoll" or "irqfixup" as a kernel parameter on Grub.

I wish to know if there are something "kernel parameters"-like on FreeBSD or anything that works like Linux's "irqpoll" so i can use the card on FreeBSD too. 

Thanks in advice!


----------

